# Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen



## JackMcRip (12. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es schon einen Thread dazu, dann einfach verlinken und Schließen. ;-)
THX


Also in diesem Thread soll es um Schädlinge und Nützlinge gehen.
Alles eine Frage der Anzahl und der Definition.

Die spanische Wegschnecke. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanische_Wegschnecke
Ein typisches ungeziefer.
Frisst meine schönen Pflanzen.
Will man __ Kröten und so am Teich haben braucht man die damit die etwas zu fressen haben?

Blattläuse an Rosen sind doch auch Nahrung für Marienkäferlarven.

Es ist doch nur die Frage wie ich das ins Gleichgewicht bekomme, oder ?
"Einfach die Fressfeinde kaufen und hinzusetzen?
Wie seht Ihr das?


Wie sieht es denn mit Mäusen aus?
In Hausnähe doch eher Kritisch wenn es zum Winter geht, oder?
Oder gar Ratten?

Wo fängt der Begriff Ungeziefer definitiv an?

Ich frage deshalb weil ich direkt am Haus einen Teich anlege, eine kleine Trockenmauer, Gestrüpp zum Überwintern für Igel und Co.
Habe aber Vorgestern eine kleine Ratte im Garten gesehen.
Soll ich die beim nächsten mal lieber platt machen? (*Schluck* unangenehm)
Die vertreibt doch sicher eher die Echsen und sonstiges Getier welches sich ansiedeln soll...


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hallo McRip,

das ist ein ständiges Geben und Nehmen. Meistens siedelt sich erst das Futter an und dann der Fresser. Der für den nächsten wieder Futter ist.

Zwei Dinge braucht aber kein Mensch: spanische Wegschnecken und Ratten auf dem Hof (wenn es denn eine war).

Aber: spanische Wegschnecken lassen sich nur durch zwei Dinge bekämpfen - durch Schneckenkorn - erwischt aber auch alle anderen, die zum Teil Nützlinge sind - oder - besser! - durch Absammeln. Das ist aber Strafarbeit. Als das Problem bei uns noch akut war, haben wir das abends mit Taschenlampe und Spachtel erledigt. 
Einige schwören ja auch auf Laufenten. Ich finde aber, dass der Garten danach nicht besser aussieht  
Inzwischen ist die spanische Plage überschaubar. Nicht zuletzt durch den Wegfall der Wildwiese, die nun auch ein bewohnter Garten ist.

Ratten möchte ich auch nicht auf dem Hof haben. Ist die Frage: war es vielleicht doch nur eine Maus oder war sie auf der Durchreise oder ist irgendwo ein Nest. Dann wäre m.E. Handlungsbedarf. Mäuse dürfen bei uns - auch wenn sie manchmal Schaden anrichten - leben. Zumindest was uns Zweibeiner angeht. Unsere Vierbeiner sind da anderer Ansicht. Das ist dann aber auch o.k.

Fressfeinde kaufen ist - abgesehen von Katzen und __ Enten - meistens nicht so erfolgreich. In Sachen Blattläuse z.B. macht das m.E. nur im Gewächshaus Sinn. Wer im Winter die Vögel füttert, hat aber auch im Sommer genug Besuch.


----------



## nik (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hallo "JackMcRip",

einen Namen fände ich eine fast noch schönere Anrede ... 

Meine und ich haben einen recht exzessiven Stauden- und Rosengarten aufgezogen. Da wir Grundwasser haben, wässern wir so ausreichend, dass das ein ausgesprochenes Paradies für die Spanische Wegschnecke wurde. Zeitweise haben wir abends einen 5l Eimer voll abgesammelt, später habe ich sie zerschnitten.

Nachträglich kann ich dem nun 3-jährigen Teichlein einen eindeutigen Effekt zuordnen. Mit dem kamen __ Kröten und Grasfrösche, gleichzeitig wurde die Spanische Wegschnecke geradezu selten, aber dafür vermehrten sich die Weinbergschnecken auffällig. Die einheimische braune Nacktschnecke habe ich dieses Jahr das erste mal überhaupt im Garten gesehen, mag Zufall sein.

Der Gartenigel nimmt auch gerne einen __ Nacktschnecken-Snack. Unsere Gartenamsel habe ich auch schon dabei beobachtet. 
Eine Maus haben wir auch (mind.  ), die sehen wir auf ihren Nahrungsexkursionen im Garten, die lebt mit einem __ Grasfrosch im kleinen (Ex-) Hühnerhäusi.  Mäuse waren hier noch kein Problem.

Ratten sind hier in der Kanalisation und fallen dann auf, wenn sie durch irgendwelche städtischen Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen raus getrieben werden. Dagegen würde ich was unternehmen. Bei uns nur Episode, aber sie sind da. Katzen sind da halt so eine Sache, die und Lurche sind keine gute Kombination.

Ein Teich mit Amphibien ist schon ein Aktivposten, ein nicht zu fischlastiger Teich sorgt allgemein für zusätzliches Leben im Garten. Hat sich nicht nur als schön und interessant sondern eben auch als praktisch erwiesen. Inzwischen lasse ich die paar spanischen Wegschnecken sogar gehen. Früher hatten die die __ Hosta so gründlich zusammengefressen, dass ich die in der Not in Töpfe gesetzt hatte. Kein Problem mehr. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## pema (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hallo Jack...,
ich sehe das alles sehr entspannt:smoki. Da ich nicht von den Erträgen meines Gartens leben muss, sondern das Ganze für mich nur Hobby ist, laß ich alles leben. 
Sicher waren die __ Dahlien schön...bevor die __ Schnecken sie aufgefressen haben Und auch all die schönen Staudenpflanzen, die den Wühlmäusen zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Mein Gott, habe ich mich über den Maulwurf geärgert, der genau in den neuen Austrieben eines sehr von mir gepflegten und seltenen Bodendeckers (der ist nun nicht mehr) mal nach oben wollte. Aber - o.k., die leben davon...ich nicht
Trotz aller Schnecken-, Wühlmaus- und Maulwurfangriffe ist mein Garten immer noch so voll, dass ich jedes Jahr Pflanzen dezimieren muss.
Mäuse habe ich wahrscheinlich unzählige im Garten. Wenn ich morgens in der Küche meinen Tee trinke schaue ich ihnen zu wie sie das von den Vögeln verstreute Futter wegschleppen. Alles wird verwertet
Gut...Ratten, da werde ich auch nervös. Vor zwei jahren hatten wir hier eine regelrechte Invasion:? Aber mal ehrlich gesagt: bis auf den Ekelfaktor stören ein oder zwei Ratten im Garten!!(wohlgemerkt) doch auch keinen. Sind doch auch nur Nagetiere
Ich weiß, dass die allermeisten Gartenbesitzer die Sache mit den 'Schädlingen' ganz rigoros sehen: vergiften, ersäufen, mit Salz auflösen, totschlagen. Mit meiner Devise: 'leben und leben lassen' bin ich bisher noch ganz gut zurecht gekommen

petra


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

...ich schließe mich voll und ganz den Ausführungen von Petra an und sehe das genau soooo!!!


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hallöle..

also Mäuse gibts hier deutlich weniger seit unsre Katze da ist, die ist da sehr extrem....   

__ Nacktschnecken  find ich auch fies....  ,,Rent an Ent" gabs da ja mal, wo man Laufenten leihen kann    die fressen die Viecher, Igel mögen die __ Schnecken auch.....      

Ratten sind hier oben auf der Klippe selten, unten am Rhein siehts anders aus....  *grusel*

Wühlmäuse und Mundschmisse ( Maul darf ich nicht sagen hat meine Mama verboten)  habens hier schwer, da wir grossteils nur 10-15 cm Mutterboden haben und dann Schiefer losgeht....


LG Susanne


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Also unsere Igel haben an den spanischen Wegschnecken null Interesse. Die können in der Futterschale rumkrabbeln, da wird drum rum gegessen.


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

naj, wennste denen auch besseres anbietest ...............  ;-)


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hi,

Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand konnte die spanische Wegschnecke sich bei uns nur so prima ausbreiten, weil Igel, __ Kröten und die meisten Vögel sie eben nicht fressen, weil sie angeblich bitter schmecken (wer das wohl getestet hat )

Ich habe ein einziges Mal gesehen, das eine unserer Amseln einen Versuch startete und die Schnecke bestimmt eine halbe Stunde im Sand panierte. Das war wahrscheinlich ein unerfahrenes Jungtier. Danach nie wieder. 

Es gibt aber auch diverse einheimische Wegschnecken - die werden gern genommen.
Und ganz besonders gerne nehmen die Amseln Wasserschnecken.


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

da müsste ich mal forschen, ob Laufenten die fressen....   dann fressen erst die __ Enten die __ SChnecken und später wir die Enten*lol*


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Ja, diese chinesischen Laufenten fressen die - brauchen aber auch reichlich Wasser zum runterspülen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hi,

ich hatte ja schon mal mit nem Kumpel die Idee mittels der Genforschung einen schneckenresistenten Salat zu kreiren. Und zwar aus einer Kreuzung von Salat und __ Venusfliegenfalle. 
Das wäre sicherlich ein Hit im Gartenbau geworden, schneckenfressende Salatköpfe

(haben es dann doch verworfen, denn wenn die die ersten Amseln, Sperlinge, __ Reiher, ect als Dünger verarbeitet hätten, hätte es ganz schnell Probleme mit Vogelschützern gegeben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ja, diese chinesischen Laufenten fressen die - brauchen aber auch reichlich Wasser zum runterspülen.



Und einen Teich zum Baden 

Mandy


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern war ich wegen diesen Threads bei Regen im Garten suchen. 

Zwei Weinbergschnecken und 4, 5 kleinere Gehäuse-/Bänderschnecken war die visuelle Ausbeute. Inzwischen haben wir sogar __ Hosta richtig ins Grün/Gebüsch gesetzt und auch die hatten vernachlässigbar geringe Fraßschäden. Beim __ Salomonsiegel, den sie mit gleicher Begeisterung wie die __ Funkien kahl gefressen hatten, war bei genauerer Betrachtung kein Schaden zu entdecken.

Auch wenn ich zeitweise abgesammelt hatte, waren das nie so wenige und ich sammel schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Angesichts der sehr schneckenfreundlichen Umgebung muss da irgendwas an die rangehen. Die Amsel hatte ich mal beobachtet, wie die sehr zielgerichtet eine mir erst zu groß scheinende spanische Wegschnecke ausweidete und dann die immer noch großen Teile runter schlang. Die wird nicht die Ursache sein. Bleibt der Igel, die Erdkröten, die Grasfrösche. Fakt ist, spanische __ Nacktschnecken sind selten geworden. Dieses Jahr habe ich gerade mal 2 Stück gesehen, das passiert in dieser Umgebung - man verschaffe sich einen Eindruck in meinem Album - nicht von alleine. 
Igel haben wir schon länger als Teich, der Teich passte als Ursache für den Rückgang zeitlich schon gut.  Die Grasfrösche bleiben teilweise das ganze Jahr am Teich. Einen Unterstand im Teich teilen sich sogar ein __ Grasfrosch und eine __ Erdkröte. Ein Grasfroschweibchen bleibt auch im Garten und lebt mit einer Maus im alten Hühnerhäusi.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Nik


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Moin.

Also ich muss sagen, bei Ratten und auch Mäusen hört bei mir der Spaß auf.
Da wir hier doch schon mal verwertbares (Mäuse)Futter herumstehen haben und die Biester nicht nur die Wiesen, sondern auch die Garagen untertunneln, bin ich froh um jede, die mir die Katzen stolz zeigen, bevor sie diese vertilgen.
So manches Tierfutter musste ich wegen des massiven Mäusebefalls (Geruch war eindeutig) schon entsorgen, weil die Katzen nicht zu jeder Tageszeit dort ran können.
Da ich durchaus lernfähig bin, befindet sich jetzt alles in Kunststoffeimern/-tonnen und stellt somit keine Quelle mehr dar.

__ Schnecken? Nun ja, die Weinbergschnecken werden immer mehr und ich passe stark auf, dass ich nicht aus Versehen eine zertrete. Passiert es doch, bin ich immer sehr unglücklich. 
Auf der Koppel werden sie vorsichtig in sichere Bereiche umgesetzt.
Spanier habe ich dieses Jahr bisher auch nur selten gesehen. Das liegt aber vielleicht eher an diesem komischen Winter. Es war ewig mild und vielleicht sind da die Eier zu zeitig ausgeschlüpft und die jungen Spanier beim folgenden Frost doch noch erfroren?
Letztes Jahr gab es jedenfalls noch einige davon... und die waren riiichtig fett. :shock
Normale __ Nacktschnecken haben wir einige, aber die stören mich nicht so. Da hoffe ich auf unsere Amseln und dass sich mal wieder ein Igel zu uns verirrt.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Ich tippe ja auch eher auf den Winter. Weinbergschnecken haben wir leider nicht, wir züchten dafür den __ Tigerschnegel, der ja auch gerne Spanische Eier frisst.


----------



## JackMcRip (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*



> Hallo "JackMcRip",
> 
> einen Namen fände ich eine fast noch schönere Anrede ...


Ok, dann.... "Bernd" 

Interessanter Thread, Danke an alle für's Beteiligen 


__ Schnecken sind nicht = Schnecken, oder?
* Nacktschnecken fressen Pflanzen.
Gehäuseschnecken abgestorbene Pflanzenteile.
Stimmt das?*


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*



JackMcRip schrieb:


> __ Schnecken sind nicht = Schnecken, oder?
> * Nacktschnecken fressen Pflanzen.
> Gehäuseschnecken abgestorbene Pflanzenteile.
> Stimmt das?*



Ja
Nicht nur
Nicht nur


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Von Schädlingen, Nützlingen, Ungeziefer und solchen Definitionsfragen*

Hallo zusammen,



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich tippe ja auch eher auf den Winter.


ich gestehe, ich halte auch das für möglich. Die letzten beiden Winter hatten auch hier in der durchaus begünstigten Rhein-Main-Ebene knackig kalte Phasen!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------

